

OWC Tear Down of New 12” MacBook Reveals SSD Not User Upgradeable - zdw
http://blog.macsales.com/29795-owc-tear-down-of-new-12-macbook-reveals-ssd-not-user-upgradeable

======
johnflan
They beat iFixIt to the tear Down, impressive.

